# Blackwater River



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

gonna cruise the blackwater this weekend and was wonderin whats bit'n this time of year and what their bit'n on.

any help appreciated


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

With the rain this weekend I think the rivers are gunna be crap for a couple days. This time of year you can target about any species. There should be plenty of Bass, Specks and Reds to be caught.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Bass fish with a blue lizard on an outgoing tide. Use little to no weight.


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah, it sucks bein at the mercy of the weather.

thanks for the info Gents


----------

